# Dental in ASC



## SLELISON (May 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!  Does anyone here code for Dental procedures performed in their ASC?  We have a few Oral Surgeons that are going to start doing procedures in our facility and I have never coded dental before so I need some guidence.  Thanks everyone!

Sheri


----------



## smcbroom (May 28, 2008)

I work at an ASC that performs oral rehabilitation  for dental caries and abscessed teeth, etc.  We don't do much more than that for dentals as of right now.  I'm new to the dental arena since I came from a very diversified multi-specialty ASC so I'm still learning myself but so far when we have done these, it has been for a basic procedure under general anesthesia.  I may be able to assist you in something if you want to shoot it my way.

Susan


----------



## SLELISON (May 28, 2008)

I had the dental office fax over a sample op note of what they would perform and it looks like they are doing dental caries and restoration of teeth with pulpal therapy and fillings.  If these look familiar to you, I would love to know how you code them.  Do you use HCPC or CPT codes?  Is there a dental coding book I would need to get?

Thanks
Sheri


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 29, 2008)

I work for ASC and i prefer using unlisted 41899 for all dental restoration procedures with appropriate comments. The Dx most of the times have a nervous disorder , so never rule out those Dx.


----------



## smcbroom (May 29, 2008)

the same goes with us, so far I have only used 41899 for oral rehabilitation and most of the time we use ICD-9 codes 521.00 (carious teeth), 522.5 (abscessed teeth, if appropriate) and 300.09 (situational anxiety) which helps justify the need for general anesthesia in an ASC.  I do not know about any dental books but I will ask another resource that I have and let you know what I find out since I'm new to dental procedures also.

Hope some of this info helps!


----------

